# NREMT affiliation working at Hospital?



## roninwarrior (Jan 24, 2013)

Finished up my NREMT written today and passed.  I don't currently have any EMS affiliation locally, but I do work for a  Hospital Lvl 1 trauma center as a Nursing Assistant in the ER (in Iowa.)  Would this count as keeping up my EMTB skills even though it's in a hospital setting?  I don't see any hospitals that can listed as affiliations on NREMT. 

Kinda confused about the whole affiliation/recert process.  I am continuing on to Paramedic next spring so maybe it won't even be an issue for me?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 24, 2013)

I do not think so but maybe. Do you perform all the pre-hospital skills an EMT-B in the field would be doing? If so maybe the medical director at the ED you work in would sign you off.


----------



## roninwarrior (Jan 24, 2013)

No I don't.  I guess it won't matter much though if I'm going to transition right into Paramedic before my certification would expire.  Easy enough for me to get continuing education credits where I am so..


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 24, 2013)

Well the good news is that you have two years to become affiliated with an EMS agency. 

I doubt working as a CNA or Nursing Assistant, whatever you want to call it, is going to qualify for affiliation. You aren't acting in the capacity of an EMT, you're acting as a nurses assistant. Apples to oranges. 

Prehospital versus in hospital as a nursing assistant isn't comparable, no matter which way you twist it. I can see working in the ED as an EMT or Paramedic tech might work but I don't know if that's the case.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> Prehospital versus in hospital as a nursing assistant isn't comparable, no matter which way you twist it. I can see working in the ED as an EMT or Paramedic tech might work but I don't know if that's the case.



He did mention that he is working as a nursing assistant in the ED. If that's the case it might be possible, the ED techs here are all NREMTs.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 24, 2013)

Tigger said:


> He did mention that he is working as a nursing assistant in the ED. If that's the case it might be possible, the ED techs here are all NREMTs.



Ya the job title varies depending on the hospital. Some EDs only hires EMTs but they are still called "patient care techs" or "nurse's aids" whereas other hospital call them "ER techs"


----------



## roninwarrior (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, we are considered Nursing Assistants and not ER Techs.  I can certainly see why I would not be able to use it as affiliation, like others said, I don't perform all of my EMT skills on patients.

I just didn't know what I should do about affiliation, since I don't have the time to volunteer or pick up a second job doing EMS. 

I will be starting medic at a community college next spring but won't be finished by the time I am due for EMTB recert.  Would I just have to make sure I get enough continuing education and then recert by challenging the test? 

I just get confused about affiliation and the whole active/inactive status.

Basically to sum up:

1. I won't have EMS affiliation 
2. I start Medic Spring 2014, will be finished Fall 2015 (4 semesters)
3. My NREMT expires March 2015 (several months before I finish Medic)
4. I live in Iowa
5. I can easily get CE & Refresher training whenever I want

I just want to make sure I don't lapse on my NREMT right before I finish Medic


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 25, 2013)

you might be able to affiliate with your paramedic program?
If not, is this your 2nd re certification with the NREMT? You can also go to "inactive status" as a last resort, which does not require an agency or EMS medical director to sign off.

I would also ask your Paramedic Program director and if necessary call the NREMT.


----------

